
The Trouble with Triscuits - bobbiechen
https://contingentmagazine.org/2020/03/31/the-trouble-with-triscuits
======
perl4ever
Unstated assumption is that it can't mean _both_ thrice baked _and_ baked with
electricity.

------
gumby
That woman in the 1904 ad could be in her 80s which would imply she was born
in the 1820s -- during the presidency of either Monroe or JQ Adams!

